# who's going to Ossabaw?



## FREEDOM22 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just wondering who is going and what hunt. I will be going on the Jan hunt, with one other guy. I have a 22 ft boat and if you are going solo or with no more than 2 and want to ride over with me on Tuesday just let me know. I've been 2 times and am pretty familiar.

Just thought I'd offer.


----------



## BigRedObsession (Dec 28, 2014)

What is the process to get selected to hunt over there?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll be goin on the February hunt, let us know how it goes! Also i have never been to ossabaw before, any tips on must haves to take with me for camping and such?


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 29, 2014)

We were picked for the February hunt - son, a buddy from college & myself.  I can't wait!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 29, 2014)

BigRedObsession said:


> What is the process to get selected to hunt over there?



Bigred its the same as putting in for a regular wma quota hunt, on the same system


----------



## ben300win (Dec 29, 2014)

Will be there for the February hunt. First time on ossabaw. Been to sapalo once. Sounds like they have a new shower- bath house with lots of power for your electronic devices. Four stalls for showers. One buddy that goes regular said he packs all of his stuff in a rolling trash can so he can roll it to camp off the ferry. You need to get in touch with killkennys to schedule a charter to get onto the island. Think it is 65.00 round trip. You can take a climber if you want to. Part of the island is walk in only area closer to camp. The other part you pick a number of an area you want to hunt and ride a hay wagon behind a truck. They drop you off about every quarter mile and tell you when to be back at the road to be picked up. Plan to take everything you would on a camping trip plus hunting gear. I am still putting together a list of stuff I'm bringing. I hope to post it on here soon to get some ideas that I may have forgot.


----------



## ben300win (Dec 29, 2014)

Also have two other buddies going.


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll be @ the February hunt.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2014)

ben300win said:


> Will be there for the February hunt. First time on ossabaw. Been to sapalo once. Sounds like they have a new shower- bath house with lots of power for your electronic devices. Four stalls for showers. One buddy that goes regular said he packs all of his stuff in a rolling trash can so he can roll it to camp off the ferry. You need to get in touch with killkennys to schedule a charter to get onto the island. Think it is 65.00 round trip. You can take a climber if you want to. Part of the island is walk in only area closer to camp. The other part you pick a number of an area you want to hunt and ride a hay wagon behind a truck. They drop you off about every quarter mile and tell you when to be back at the road to be picked up. Plan to take everything you would on a camping trip plus hunting gear. I am still putting together a list of stuff I'm bringing. I hope to post it on here soon to get some ideas that I may have forgot.




Ever so often, something simply "Brilliant" gets posted!

I haven't been nor do I plan to go, but do they have Ice available out there? What to do when you harvest a Pig or three?
My Recycle container is full size and pretty clean. I do Believe if I were to go, I'd be wheeling my recycle bin!


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2014)

Check this out.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=814139


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Dec 30, 2014)

*from lessons learned*

I have been to Sapelo and Ossabaw and like the both, but Ossabaw seems to be better managed.
I have seen the people using trash cans which seems to work, but they cost the same if not more than one of the 50 to 60 gallon wheeled Huge black plastic tool boxes you can get at home depot (they had them on sale for about $40)

I prefer the tool box because you can put your cooler and other gear on top of it and use a couple of ratchet straps, you can also use the flat surface of the tool box as a table (which is one less thing to bring)
 believe me if you get to the island and the tides are low the dock can be angled very steeply and the fewer trips to the dock the better.

""""""firewood""""""""" has  always been a bit of an issue on any island because you cannot cut a standing tree, whether its dead or not... last year " Andy had a few logs that we could cut but then again you need a chain saw" 

As for ice, you need to bring it..  And if you kill a pig they have a nice cooler there to hang it in.

The showers and facility at Ossabaw are newer and nicer than Sapeolo.

the camp sites have a fire pit with a grill rack but the holes in them are way to large and your food will fall through some bring a grill rack to go over theirs.
While there is power at the check station there is not any lights in the camping area, lanterns are a must.



If you have any more questions feel free to ask.






bfriendly said:


> Ever so often, something simply "Brilliant" gets posted!
> 
> I haven't been nor do I plan to go, but do they have Ice available out there? What to do when you harvest a Pig or three?
> My Recycle container is full size and pretty clean. I do Believe if I were to go, I'd be wheeling my recycle bin!


----------



## ktc286 (Dec 31, 2014)

My group was chosen for the Feb hunt also.  I have been to Sapelo many times, but never to Ossabaw.  We have always had a private charter to Sapelo which worked out very well.  When it comes to Killkenny marina, do we need to go ahead and book the date and time now, or can it wait? I was told we would receive something in the mail from them, but maybe I was told incorrect?


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Kilkenny*

They will send you something in the mail, but it depends on what day and time you are going over to the island. Some go as early as monday in their personal boats but I don't know when Kilkenny runs the first trip. I usually put my boat in there and they have always been very busy for the hunts. 
Last time when we were leaving the island people were lined up waiting their turn to come off the island, and it takes about 1 hr to run round trip including loading and unloading. 
If I were relying on them I would schedule in advance.
You don't want to be stuck waiting on a dock in pouring down cold rain.



ktc286 said:


> My group was chosen for the Feb hunt also.  I have been to Sapelo many times, but never to Ossabaw.  We have always had a private charter to Sapelo which worked out very well.  When it comes to Killkenny marina, do we need to go ahead and book the date and time now, or can it wait? I was told we would receive something in the mail from them, but maybe I was told incorrect?


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Kilkenny told us they don't take reservations, its first cone first serve.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 1, 2015)

*My list*

Pack list for ossabaw

Sleeping bag
Sleeping pad
Pillow
Tent
Food
Drinks 
Cooler
Stove and fuel
Lantern
Batteries
GPS
Camo clothes
Cell phone charger
Rifle
Ammo
Snake Boots
Deer sled
Rope
Tarp
Rain gear
Money for charter
Knives
Gloves
Bone saw
Lighter
Pots and pans
Utensils
Candle
Heater and fuel if cold enough
Shave kit, deodorant, toothbrush, shower gel
First aid kit
Mole skin
Small hatchet
Pistol and ammo
Hammock to sit in at camp or hunt out of
Deer cart to get my stuff to camp
Headlamp


----------



## jagwall58 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got drawn for the January hunt.  Can we bring somebody with us?  I was thinking you could bring somebody to help you as long as they didnt have a gun.  I live in the Columbus area, and its easier to kill a pig than a deer around here.  But, I would like to see the island and all one time.  Is it worth the drive and $75 ferry ride?  Thanks for your help guys


----------



## jkp (Jan 2, 2015)

Jagwall,
Last trip they let people not drawn stay in camp, but absolutely would not let them leave camp.  The rangers have to do a person count every trip and match names so the said they never make exceptions.  They even told us if we brought our kids they could be in camp, but had to stay in camp by themselves while we hunted.
J

Ben300win,
Don't forget the towels and the thermocell(even in winter).


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 2, 2015)

ben300win, looks like you got most of the essentials.  Are you taking firewood or expecting to gather it on the island? We usually take a small chainsaw and make sure it's filled with fluids and sharpened before packing it. Have taken some firewood in empty coolers so that we were sure to have dry wood. Lighter fluid also helps. Palm leaves burn quick but really don't help much in getting a fire going. Sometimes it's hard to find dry wood. I'll usually pick up fat lighter wood while out hunting to help get a fire going. 

Be sure to have tarps plenty of big enough to cover the tent and area around the tent. Hate it when it rains while hunting, but it's worse when you're not prepared.

Pre-made or easy meals are always great. In the evenings you get back after dark and it's nice to just have to warm up food and relax by the fire. We usually take frozen chili, spaghetti, chicken and rice (or beans), ham steaks, etc. Breakfast is something quick to grab and go and lunch is usually sandwiches.  

Hunting the island can be alot of work, but it's a unique place to hunt.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. Don't know about bringing a chainsaw for me. May just skip the fire and have a heater. Didn't think about the thermacell. I have a few other items in my camp box that I didn't include. Do want to do the pre prepares meals though.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Jan 2, 2015)

*see PM*

I sent you a reply in you PM box. RE: taking some one with you




jagwall58 said:


> I got drawn for the January hunt.  Can we bring somebody with us?  I was thinking you could bring somebody to help you as long as they didnt have a gun.  I live in the Columbus area, and its easier to kill a pig than a deer around here.  But, I would like to see the island and all one time.  Is it worth the drive and $75 ferry ride?  Thanks for your help guys


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## kelbro (Jan 5, 2015)

My son and I are on the feb. Hunt.  Been there a half a dozen times and  love it.  I have heard a rumor they have even put springs on the wagons, and trust me that is a Major improvement.  Someone said something about private boats going over on Monday, I could be wrong but the last time I heard the rules noon Tuesday was as soon as they would let you on the island.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 6, 2015)

kelbro said:


> I have heard a rumor they have even put springs on the wagons, and trust me that is a Major improvement.



They actually have new (year old now) wagons and yes, they have springs. They are a pain to access from the front though.


----------



## dobenator (Jan 12, 2015)

Danny Leigh said:


> They actually have new (year old now) wagons and yes, they have springs. They are a pain to access from the front though.



But they have a ramp on the back for us old folks!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 12, 2015)

dobenator said:


> But they have a ramp on the back for us old folks!!



Yeah, the ramps are nice!! Although, there were several times when ours dug into the dirt. If the trailers are crowded it can be a pain walking past everyone, but I do see your point.


----------

